# Externe Festplatte mit Multimedia Funktion



## Un4given (23. April 2009)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mir einen neuen Recher kaufen. Nun möchte ich aber die ganzen Filme die sich auf meinem alten befinden nicht noch alle auf DVD brennen. 

Welche externe Festplatte könnt ihr mir empfehlen, die ich dann an das TV-Gerät anschließen kann um die Filme zu sehen?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## AMD64-Freak (9. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mir bei Pearl die Mediaplayer mit HDD/SD/USB-Wiedergabe & HDMI-Ausgang "Video Star HD" 
bestellt meine Alte Sata Platte rein filme rauf und voll zufrieden mit der Lösung


----------

